# CADEX Tactical Grip C7/C8



## darmil (24 May 2007)

I just got this issued the other day haven't put it on my C7A2.I start gunfighter next week so this is going to help alot .I didn't even know they where in the system.Has anybody tried it out any good?Of course...it's made in Quebec


----------



## Donut (24 May 2007)

I ran a couple of pairs ranges with it earlier this month...not too bad.

I've seen lots of our troops have them fall off if they're not tightened enough, so reef it on tight. I fit mine in on the closest holes on the handguards, but that's without my PAQ4, so I'll have to see how that works out with the added weight.

DF


----------



## MG34 (24 May 2007)

2RCR had these on when they arrived in A'stan. The grips are pretty much crap and will snap off the rail with any sidways pressure regardless of how tight they are,the material used is brittle,the grip will snap off when "bumped",the back of my LAVIII was littered with broken grips everytime we took them for a famil ride.  I don't expect much from my gear except that it works, so far DND is not making many points on that front.


----------



## Armymedic (24 May 2007)

I concur...junk
I have smal mitts, throw on a couple pressure switches, and its huge. Not to mention is does not "lock".

But the other products they make for military use seem good, hopfully they will make improvements on the grip.


----------



## KevinB (24 May 2007)

Well the CF was originally get FOBUS to make a knock off of the Tango Down grip - but it appears that a member of the CF just happened to call Jeff Cahill of Tango Down and then forward him that info...  ^-^

 Between attempts at ripping off other designs (Diemaco's attempt to clone the KAC RAS system, until that same guy told KAC too ;D - seeing a pattern..)

 The CF and their lack of integrity to buy the RIGHT gear intially, and then due to mismanagement and incompetance settles on a POS.


Just my 0.02 from the shadows.


----------



## MG34 (24 May 2007)

Much like adding a strip of M1913 rail to the bottom of a handguard is a solution to a problem, sure it looks good but when the soldier applies pressure to the grip it pops the whole handguard off. Inconveniant with blanks but deadly in a firefight. Should have just got the damn M5/M4 RAS or similar ( Surefire System, YHM,etc)in the first place.


----------



## KevinB (24 May 2007)

Careful -- heaven forbid an end user question the decision of weapons techs or staff officers


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 May 2007)

Hey, how about that wonderful triad system?!?!?

Oops, did I just throw fuel on the fire??  Hehe


----------



## Donut (24 May 2007)

And that's the difference between "a couple of ranges" and months in the field  ;D


----------



## darmil (24 May 2007)

Figured it was crap the plastic feels and looks cheap.Not liking that it folds either.Why the Gov't rushes to get  a useless piece of kit out I'll never know, wrong people approving this stuff.Well still coughing up the cash for my own grip. : I guess tomorrow all the guys that where on TF106 are filling out a questionnaire on the Tac vest should be interesting to hear about.Does anybody from 1VP know if those rigs that that sigs guy is selling are any good?


----------



## LordOsborne (24 May 2007)

I've never seen the grip, so I'm curious as to how it mounts to the handguard - are you given a rail kit, or does it mount into the vent holes?


----------



## darmil (24 May 2007)

Well heres a picture


----------



## LordOsborne (24 May 2007)

Seen - the grip does look a little frail. I think i'd prefer my simple and bombproof KAC grip though.


----------



## darmil (25 May 2007)

I've seen some around where can I get one?Whats the price?


----------



## LordOsborne (25 May 2007)

I purchased my grip and the GG&G rail from Dave's Army Surplus in New Westminster, BC. IIRC, the rail was ~70$ and the grip ~25$. I'd link to it but I can't seem to access their new webpage. It might not even be listed, actually. You can give them a call and they'll take care of you.


----------



## Big Red (25 May 2007)

PatrickO said:
			
		

> I purchased my grip and the GG&G rail from Dave's Army Surplus in New Westminster, BC. IIRC, the rail was ~70$ and the grip ~25$. I'd link to it but I can't seem to access their new webpage. It might not even be listed, actually. You can give them a call and they'll take care of you.



For $25 new the grip was likely a airsoft fake. A huge percentage of the KAC stuff out there is airsoft ripoffs, panels, grips, rails, etc.


----------



## LordOsborne (25 May 2007)

Food for thought for sure.. how much would they usually run? it's just a simple plastic grip with a plastic inner piece that acts as the screw-in lock. It seems to have authentic trademarks on it (Knight's Armament Company, Vero Beach, FL, etc). Either way, even as a knock-off, it's simple, works very well and is pretty much bombproof.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2007)

Its one thing to rush into buying crap and its another thing to take so long generations have gotten out without the trialled gear.  No middle ground.  Look at what our allies are using (Brits, Americans) and see what works for us.  Save on research and development costs, its already been proven in austere conditions.  Instead we get this add on rail system that I wouldn't give to the ANA.  I'll leave the usage of the vertical grip to those that have way more gunfighter time then I to how good or bad it is.


----------



## KevinB (25 May 2007)

KAC grips are $55 USD from most retailers in the US -- and My trusty KAC catalogue tells me their US MIL price is more than you paid for your grip at Dave's

I've gotten airsoft KAC one from "people in BC" before -- side by side a real KAC grip they are virtually identical -- however the KAC one is made of a heavier duty plastic (they weight a bi tmore)

However I've seen a number of real KAC grips snap - so nothing is "bombproof"  
  Photobucket appears to be down (OR AT LEAST FOR ME) or I would put some pics up.

I've never really understood why someone would want a folding grip  ???  -- but then again as a lot of the US Force Mod guys have said OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN, Canada really does march to a different drummer.


----------



## darmil (25 May 2007)

O.k I'm looking for a good grip that's not cheaply made :I don't want it to be too expensive just want it to perform well.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2007)

PM I6


----------



## KevinB (26 May 2007)

I6 is still in Iraq...
  However Mike I got your PM -- coming back at ya.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 May 2007)

I figured as much but your knowledge in such matters know no boundaries.


----------



## KevinB (26 May 2007)

While knowledge flows effortlessly -- the effort of levitating one out of my gun safe to him is a little tough from this far.  Maybe from the business class lounge in Dubia?  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 May 2007)

You'll always be my Lord of War.


----------



## amastermason (2 Jul 2007)

What company produces the new foreward pistol grip?  I know who makes the bolt on rail system (2 inch length), but anyone who already has one attached should take some precautions.  First, the supplied hardware should be used as instructed, but be sure to use "lock-tite" on the washer.  Also, ensure that it dries completely for about 24 hourse prior to use.  If you don't use this, it is possible for the bolts to back themselves off.  But, could someone just tell me who makes this grip?


----------



## MikeL (2 Jul 2007)

Cadex


----------



## Prototype (7 Jul 2007)

I like it, but...

What's the point of the thing being able to fold forward?

Why is there a proprietary cavity for surefire flashlight batteries only? It should be for any kind of battery small enough to fit in there.

Those pre-formed knuckle grips are too big for us 5'5" battle gnomes.

That locking detente switch pokes out just enough to make it uncomfortable to hold

When you tighten the slot headed screw to attach it to the rail, it pushed out the other side of the grip. And it's sharp enough to cut yourself.

"bitch, bitch, bitch"

It's pretty damn rugged... more so than most OTS purchases.


----------



## darmil (11 Jul 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/62565.0.html


----------



## ProPatria031 (18 Aug 2007)

I haven't used it much but I think it work OK, not the best but OK. it was great on the PWT 3 when you have to shoot those burst at 25m, it gave me unparalleled control when firing full auto. And as for the quality I can't really say much 'cause I haven't used it in the bush yet. Oh and its awesome to have on a march because it gives you something more comfortable for your hand to naturally grab on to.

 :cheers:


----------



## darmil (18 Aug 2007)

I don't like that the grip folds no need for that.Also when attached to the handguards its not solid there's play, slight movement from side to side.


----------



## ProPatria031 (18 Aug 2007)

Yea I know what you mean. I just live with it though. I'm just tempted to go out and but my own foregrip rail system but 
I dont think the NCOs or the  (officers) would let me use it.


----------



## darmil (18 Aug 2007)

I'm probably going to get a new grip rail system before I deploy in Feb.Might even get an EO tech.


----------



## ProPatria031 (18 Aug 2007)

ya on tour they might not have to much of a problem, I'd try and get the eotech issued thought, those god dam thing are really expensive.

 :cheers:


----------



## KevinB (18 Aug 2007)

Now just think if CADEX made a scope mount  :


----------



## MG34 (22 Aug 2007)

Kevin; It would be perfect for the Elcan that way they could blame something when the scope loses it's zero or otherwise fails.


----------



## ProPatria031 (23 Aug 2007)

Or just falls of during quick ambush drill and you spend an hour doing extended file sweeps to find it :rage:

 :cheers:


----------



## DesertVengeance (27 Oct 2007)

it's nice the government is finally starting to push (seemingly insignificant but hugely combat effective kit) through the system to combat units... but man that grip is JUNK.  Why does it need to fold?  that prolly is half the cost of the bloody thing right there.  It doesn't stay tight on the weapon if you're bashing it around or firing a lot of rounds... and there's nothing better than when you kick open a door and your grip comes right off.  Plus it's a good 2cm away from the actual handguard which i find uncomfortable and akward.  In addition the squareness of it with the finger ridges makes it pretty akward when swivelling your weapon to your left and right, your hand moves all over and you don't keep as solid a grip.  I got a tortion bar grip from CAA and it's lighter, simpler, holds more, sturdier, shorter and just plain better.  Since it's cyclindrical your hand can rotate it's grip around as your arm position changes and a series of small ridge rings give a much better hold than the cadex grip.  Plus it's snug against the handguard making it feel more a natural extension of the gun rather than a gun on a stick.


----------



## MG34 (28 Oct 2007)

Running a grip from the issued handguard is just plain idiotic.It is not made to handle the tourqe that is applied and will fail. Why the twits at DLR and CTS don't understand this is beyond  any reasonable bounds of common sense.


----------



## stangri (5 Aug 2009)

Got to revive this post. 

When you guys got issued with the CADEX grip -- did the rail come with the grip or was it from a different vendor? It's not the Diemaco/Colt-Canada rail, is it? Could you check out who is the manufacturer of the rail?

PS. The Dave's store in New West has a new web-site and it's www.dstactical.com


----------



## MikeL (5 Aug 2009)

Its a Cadex Rail


----------

